# Master Arts Academy of Kung Fu



## Nebuchadnezzar (Jul 23, 2007)

*Master Arts Academy of Kung Fu* 
I just went to this site after stumbling on a video posted at YouTube.

Anyone know of this new style called "Kung Fu"?

http://www.maakonline.com/kung-fu.html

Here's an excerpt from the website:

*"Kung fu is an all encompassing art that adequately covers all aspects of combat and character development ultimately resulting in the betterment of self. The combative component is of the most in depth of all the fighting arts under the sun."*


Thoughts, comments, or impressions?


----------



## kidswarrior (Jul 23, 2007)

Just looks like instead of specifying one type of kung fu, they're using the generic term for their specific art. Without going too deeply into the site, hard to get an idea of the specifics they're training, or whether their claims hold up at all. Just mho.


----------



## Steel Tiger (Jul 23, 2007)

Just checked out the site.

It looks a lot like a Shaolin derivative with the Classical Hard possibly being some form of Long Fist and then there is 5 Animals.  No pictures in the gallery unfortunately so I wasn't able to really see, though what images there were did suggest Shaolin.

I guess the Sifu is possibly shying away from using the name Shaolin because of its massive baggage and just going with Kung Fu.  Maybe he was just taught it as kung fu.  I don't know.  There were some very general concepts and philosophical points expressed as well.


----------



## Jade Tigress (Jul 23, 2007)

Yeah, looks like Shaolin to me too.


----------



## qi-tah (Jul 23, 2007)

I notice that there is no lineage or bio of the school's chief instructor given. I'd be a bit suss about that. It all sounds very generic.


----------



## clfsean (Jul 24, 2007)

Where's the freaking video?????????


----------



## Jade Tigress (Jul 24, 2007)

qi-tah said:


> I notice that there is no lineage or bio of the school's chief instructor given. I'd be a bit suss about that. It all sounds very generic.



It does sound very generic, but lot's of legit sites don't post lineage. Still, this one just seems....off, I guess because it is so generic in terms of style. 



			
				clfsean said:
			
		

> Where's the freaking video?????????



LOL! He clicked the school link from something he saw on youtube, didn't post the video he followed it from. 

What do you think of the site Sean?


----------



## Nebuchadnezzar (Jul 24, 2007)

clfsean said:


> Where's the freaking video?????????


 
The video is on the Home page for the site http://www.maakonline.com/.  As soon as the site opens, it starts.


----------



## Yeti (Jul 25, 2007)

Looks like an offshoot from Wong Kiew Kit. I got that kind of vibe reading his website. I could be wrong but that's the definite flavor I got.


----------



## Mei Hua (Jul 25, 2007)

From the self defense application pictures I saw, all I saw was poor control and things that will get you hurt.

Why the strong reliance on JMA pictures and weaponry when it's a CMA?


Until I see more pictures I cannot really say what style they use, but they do not really resemble a real Shaolin flavored style, could be an offshoot, but it isn't a real Shaolin based style.

Just seems another in the long line of TMA's teaching LARPtasticly and things that will only get one hurt if they try them in self defense.


----------



## clfsean (Jul 25, 2007)

I'm at work now... will check the vid later, but when I opened the page when I made the first post, there was no vid. Maybe it was just Firefox.. I'll try with IE at home


----------



## Nebuchadnezzar (Jul 25, 2007)

clfsean said:


> I'm at work now... will check the vid later, but when I opened the page when I made the first post, there was no vid. Maybe it was just Firefox.. I'll try with IE at home


 
Oh no!  Not Firefox! :barf:


----------



## clfsean (Jul 25, 2007)

Nebuchadnezzar said:


> Oh no!  Not Firefox! :barf:



Yes Firefox...I'm actually digging it. 

Anyway... looks like Kenpo or some karate-ized something or another, but not 5 Animals.


----------



## Nebuchadnezzar (Jul 27, 2007)

clfsean said:


> Yes Firefox...I'm actually digging it.
> 
> Anyway... looks like Kenpo or some karate-ized something or another, but not 5 Animals.


 
Firefox has been good to me at the beginning and then problematic later.  Beware, it may happen to you.

Back on subject.

I thought it looked like karate and absolutely not like any Chinese style.  I'm still trying to figure out what the Art of Kung Fu is.  Even the tv series made it clear there were different martial systems taught at Shaolin.


----------



## clfsean (Jul 27, 2007)

Marketing wins along with flashy names & stuff. From the video, there's nothing CMA about it. It looks a lot like kenpo to me.


----------

